# her colour is just getting weirder and weirder



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is nyx she is currently 2 years old. Weirdest thing, nyx is changing her coat drastically. First I thought she was going black but now her shoulders are dapling lighter colour and she has alot of white flecks in her coat now.. Im seriously confused and a little facinated.  any one sen this before and know what her coats doing? Like she is almost jet black now at the top of her withers and rump then this white flecking and light dappleing starts lol































Need any more info let me know!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm no where near an expert but just curious to what color her dam and sire are? Until then I'm just zipping my lips!


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Her sire was bay. He was a registered QH used for campdraft. I wish I could remember his registered name it has boss in it. :/ and I swear they said her mother was bay aswell but I honestly cannot remember, she was a registered Arabian mare. 

Ill have ti contact the old owners to find out..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright.. Here I go, and I'm probably wrong.. I know a foal's first shed is the darkest they'll ever be..If your horse has a grey parent she's probably greying out which will continue until she's completely grey.. I know red based horses can develop white ticking in their coat which is completely normal..Then she MAY be able to develop into a rabicano which can develop on any coat color, but a rabicano will be very loud. Lots of white along the ribs, flank, mixed in the mane and tail, and lots of white at the base of the tail. 

Now, I wouldn't put much into my thoughts because I am horrible with color genetics..Hopefully NdAppy, Chiilaa, or Posidon will find this thread and help you out!


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol Yeh im hoping so too!! But yes what you said is just exactly along the lines of what I was thinking! Although ill be very surprised if she greys out!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I believe that she is a brown (rather than bay) and the darkening is her getting her winter coat starting to come in. A seasonal color change is normal on browns (many look bay in summer and much darker, sometimes even almost black, in winter). The white hairs could be something like sabino, rabacino, or could just be ticking that some horses get.

Oh And I don't think she is going grey.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm honestly not sure where you're getting that she'll grey from. I don't think she will. Also rabicano does not have to be loud. I've seen some where the ticking of white in the flanks is only visible in person but not camera but the tail head was slightly white. I also agree that she appears to be brown and not bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Brown .. they love to change shades with the seasons ... the white hairs in the flanks is probably just an expression of rabicano...


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think a grey parent automatically means a foal will grey. Some people I know had a grey mare they bred. Of the 4 foals I've seen her have, even with 50% chance of greying, the oldest being 3 yrs old, none have greyed out. (yet)

Ps..I have a bay 2 1/2 yr old filly and she has some stray white hairs in her coat and in her mane. She does not have a grey parent.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

You need to post a head shot...


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

I just think its weird that up near her rump and withers are going black then she starts with these white flecks and light dappling. Just left me going" what the...."


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think she could be going grey. Horses can be born any color and eventually grey out. Plus she's only 2, so it could just now start happening. If she didn't have a grey parent though, I don't know. Grey is the most dominant color gene (correct me if I'm wrong) so she would have to have a grey parent to be greying out, right? I have no idea about the black.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sooty bay,


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If neither parent was gray (which it doesn't sound like they are), then there is precisely a 0% chance of her graying out. And, at 2 years old, even if she did have a gray parent, there would be some pretty obvious signs on her face that she was going to.

I don't believe she's graying. What I see is a very attractive _brown_ horse that has some white ticking in her coat. Like others have said, it can be due to rabicano and/or sabino. Some solid horses just get some ticking and, without testing, there is just no way to know what it comes from. She may develop a bit more as she ages...or what she has may fade and become harder to see, but she'll never have enough to look like a "roan" horse.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Well thanks everyone! Thanks for clearing it up for me.  

Ill take some more pics today as she is quiet litteraly changing each day. I totally agree that she is brown. A crazy brown that may go through seasonal changes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a bay girl marked a lot like this. She has lots of white ticking on body but not her face. There are also a few white hairs on either side of her tail. She gets more white hairs every year and now at 6 years old, she looks almost like a roan. There are some smutty darker areas on her hips and withers. In the winter, her white ticking is much less obvious.


----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

She is just a bay brown


----------

